# Bobcat



## rdabpenman (Jun 15, 2013)

Decal on Curly Maple cast in Polyester Resin and dressed up in a Gold/Black Sierra.
Sanded to 400x, buffed with extra fine steel wool and polished with Huts Ultra Gloss.
 
Les

http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/DSC04498Custom.jpg
http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/DSC04501Custom.jpg
http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/DSC04585Custom.jpg
http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/DSC04580Custom.jpg


----------



## WoodLove (Jun 15, 2013)

very nice. I like the decal ...... reminds me of the bobcats we have roaming around here in the woods. looks great Les.


----------



## longbeard (Jun 15, 2013)

Les, you have the decal thing down pretty good.
Those look as great as the wolfs. Nice job.


----------



## AXEMAN58 (Jun 15, 2013)

Another beauty.


----------



## Gary Max (Jun 15, 2013)

Those are very COOL----- now if I had enough time to give it a try myself-----yah right.
Hope they sell as good as they look.


----------

